# Unique Details Z350 40+ hour Correction Detail.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,
This poorly neglected Z350 came in for a correction detail along with four alloys wheels to be repaired and painted,I will let the pictures do the talking but to give you some Idea of how bad this car was it took some 40+ hours to correct the paintwork let alone carry out the smart repairs to all four alloy wheels.
Although the car looked extremely well at the end result IMO opinion at least another full day could have been spent on the paintwork but the clients time didn't allow this.

Below are a few of the cars paintwork on arrival and prior to washing.





































Here are a few after the 4 hour wash and decontamination.



















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/10406032943_3619d5bf83_z.jpg[/IMG
]

And onto the correction work below are a few 50/50 shots,after a few trials I settled on a Scholls purple cutting pad with megs #101 for correction work,this was then finished down with Sonax perfect finish on a scholls blue polishing pad and refined With S40 on a black waffle pad.

[IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/10406380086_0736863f57_z.jpg























































Below is a 50/50 of the boot lid.










And on to a couple of the offside of the car.




























And a couple of pictures of the smart repairs carried out to the alloy wheels & hubs.









































































And onto some finished shots of the car prior to hand over to one extremely happy client.








































































































































And onto a few outside shots




































Thanks For Looking
ATB
Andy​


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good! 

Cant believe that a car can get that bad though!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

top job :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cor Blimey Andy! What a state... :doublesho

Looking great now :buffer: Nice to see Sonax PF being used in a multiple stage process....

Great work on the hubs and wheels too :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like that was cleaned with a Brillo pad!! Great turnaround.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Huge improvement mate, fantastic work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work looking into getting one of these myself - so this was quite an insight.

What's the paint like to work with?

Cheers.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done Andy..very wet and glossy paint


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

The car was in rough shape, now it look like another car. Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Andy


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job Andy. The ball of shimmer and glitter is doing you proud.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice work Andy, looked like it had been washed with a brillo pad, well done mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Christ what a mess, fantastic work.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

AGRE said:


> Cor Blimey Andy! What a state... :doublesho
> 
> Looking great now :buffer: Nice to see Sonax PF being used in a multiple stage process....
> 
> Great work on the hubs and wheels too :thumb:


Thanks Russel


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Offset Detailing said:


> Great work looking into getting one of these myself - so this was quite an insight.
> 
> What's the paint like to work with?
> 
> ...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great results, looking much better:wave:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Reflectology said:


> Nice job Andy. The ball of shimmer and glitter is doing you proud.


Its what keeps me going buddy, all that sparkles and that lol:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Very nice work Andy, looked like it had been washed with a brillo pad, well done mate.


Thanks Ted waiting for your write up mate


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

unique detail said:


> Thanks Ted waiting for your write up mate


My write ups are in projects and restorations, I have 2 pagodas on the go at the mo, I think they have sunk to page 2 if you fancy a read.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, it was a mess. Looking sharp, now :thumb:.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like a typical black 350 

The paint on them is really soft and would get damaged just from normal driving I found. Still the best car i have ever owned 

PS - Its a 350z not z350


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Great work on the bodywork. Did you take the tyres off when you done the wheels? looks like you had a little paint on the side wall


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Richrush said:


> Great work on the bodywork. Did you take the tyres off when you done the wheels? looks like you had a little paint on the side wall


Nope tyres where not taken off as the alloy wheels where done for FREE as this client had previously sent me four other cars and his budget on this one did not cover the wheels being done I decided to do these as a good will gesture..dont think that he was worried about the tiny amount of overspray that you kindly pointed out


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow! What an amazing turn around!! Great work! What on earth had that car been washed with prior to you getting your hands on it? Rocks?!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

That was in rough shape. Great job getting it sorted. Looks fantastic now!


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

In the the hands of Joe average, I'm not surprised a 350Z could end up like this. Anyone who has owned one of these knows it is a detailer's nightmare - no matter how much care you take, the paint swirls up eventually. And to make it worse, the paint is sticky (particularly on the bonnet) which makes correction that much harder. 

Do you like using QD between washes? Forget about doing that on a 350Z! One session with the QD will have you following up with a long polishing session.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice work Andy.


----------

